# Nissan small cars Morphing to Reggie Renaults



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

In today’s Dallas morning news it says the 07 Sentra will be built on the Megane Platform and a new sub compact is likely to be a Platina based on the Clio built in Mexico. Although these Renaults are Ok cars in Europe, those of us old enough to remember can recall Renault leaving the US market because its car were poorly built, unreliable rust buckets and had horrendous depreciation. They were also a bit weird for the US market. This article says the Sentra is delayed to 07 because the Megane clone faired badly in US consumer clinics mainly because of a bland interior. The US Sentra based car sold in Singapore while I was there was known for its “American” Interior and comfort. Yes that was my N15.
I for one will not buy a re-badge’d Renault built in Mexico. 
If it does not have a Japanese market car, Engineered with reliability for the Japanese Market then I think Nissan will have a Renault sized disaster in the market here.
So what have you guys heard about this?


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

VERY old news, althoughi heard 2005 then pushed back to 06, now 07? but the renault based sentra is a go...


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

I like this car alot








even this one








but will the new sentra / renault really look like this?


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

nissan is going to shit  im not getting into full detail because ive expressed my feelings in other similar threads.


----------



## Tavel (Aug 21, 2004)

the first i've heard of this, and im sad. if nissan does go the domestic route and put profits before quality then im gonna have to start buying toyotas(the only other company i trust)


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

Tavel said:


> the first i've heard of this, and im sad. if nissan does go the domestic route and put profits before quality then im gonna have to start buying toyotas(the only other company i trust)


Been there, done that. 
I had 3 new Toyotas 1986- 1989. My experience was good except for the Secret warrantee’s avoiding a recall, and so hiding problems. CU complained about this later, I was an unfortunate participant. 
I found out about one because you couldn’t miss the noise, a service Tech told me about Car #2 while he was replacing the block on #1 at 22,000 miles, and the third after the warrantee was out, and I couldn’t buy a Syncro part for a 38 month old car. Needed to replace the whole gear cluster because the design was bad.
So maybe Toyota isn’t the Answer for me.


----------



## GarrettSER (Apr 6, 2003)

I think you might have been the rare exception. THe only thing I ever hear is how reliable Toyota's are. I have been a Nissan freak since I was ten years old, and Nissans have been the only brand my family has bought since the 1991. But I am concerned.

Like some of you, I too am beginning to be very worried. Little by little, Nissan is slipping in areas that it always dominated at. What was it, last year that the Sentra, for the first time, was no longer recommended by Consumer Reports in terms of reliability? WTF?

Time will tell. As for Renault, man, they better be smart. I'm not one to hold grudges, its been a long time since they marketed here in the U.S and I'm sure their quality has come a long way since then. But I will not give them that much leeway. If I see quality slip down any lower, I am going to Toyota or Acura. End of story.


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

GarrettSER said:


> I think you might have been the rare exception. THe only thing I ever hear is how reliable Toyota's are. I have been a Nissan freak since I was ten years old, and Nissans have been the only brand my family has bought since the 1991. But I am concerned.
> 
> Like some of you, I too am beginning to be very worried. Little by little, Nissan is slipping in areas that it always dominated at. What was it, last year that the Sentra, for the first time, was no longer recommended by Consumer Reports in terms of reliability? WTF?
> 
> Time will tell. As for Renault, man, they better be smart. I'm not one to hold grudges, its been a long time since they marketed here in the U.S and I'm sure their quality has come a long way since then. But I will not give them that much leeway. If I see quality slip down any lower, I am going to Toyota or Acura. End of story.


Yes I am concerned too! I posted on Alternator problems, the one on my 2001 N15 only lasted just 2 yrs and about 40Km, while my 97 GXE B14 is still going strong at 64,000 miles.

I am not sure that I was unlucky as all three of my cars had design and Engineering problems and a lot of cars were affected. 
Maybe Toyota just had a run of these on all of the three cars I purchased. 
86 4Wd truck, had a new block and Pistons because of an engine re-design problem, affected all 86 models till at least April 86. Kept secret.
87 Tercel, A/C design problem, caused Compressor lock up and compressor to explode. Problem found in AZ by Toyota dealers service depts. Toyota issued a kit to fix this, but it was a secret.
And my 89 Camry V6 5 sp. Had bad Synco from new and despite numerous complaints Toyota would not fix this. As I said when it was out of Warrantee parts told me of the redesign requiring a new gear cluster. again this was not publicized.
No more new Toyotas for me ......maybe..... depends how bad the alternatives are.......


----------



## TheNose247 (Jun 19, 2004)

Tavel said:


> the first i've heard of this, and im sad. if nissan does go the domestic route and put profits before quality then im gonna have to start buying toyotas(the only other company i trust)


what bout honda?


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

TheNose247 said:


> what bout honda?


Yes if Nissan is not an option in the future maybe it will be Honda for me. Reliability has been excelent according to my neighbours and CU.


----------



## Tavel (Aug 21, 2004)

TheNose247 said:


> what bout honda?


unreliable coils. and non-automatic valve adjustment

i personally know three people with hondas, all from different years; and all their coils went out resulting in them being stranded on the side of the road.

and my bros integra has to have the valve lash readjusted every year. every other car maker has automatic valve adjustment. 

i orginially wrote toyota AND ACURA but changed my mind because i remembered the coil thing. but in hindsight...if nissan slips that far, an unreliable coil and manual valve adjustment is the lesser of two evils. so integra goes back up on my list of cars to replace my sentra. (but i will never buy a misquito, thats what we call hondas around here)


----------

